# Tulips & Rosebud Balnket



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Just finished this for a lady.
Pattern Fiber Trends CH-51 
http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket

Knitted in Naturally Haven Merino Apricot 4ply yarn

The lady was put on to me through my LYS to finish a jumper for her.When she bought the jumper to me she also bought 4 UFO's plus this blanket that was not started.So I am at the moment quite busy finishing items for her.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! Wonderful job!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this blanket and your knitting is superb.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful work! Looks like you will be busy for awhile to come.


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

very very pretty.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just can't imagine what she is paying you I hope its your worth. Unbelievable Workmanship! I made the tulip Dishcloth and the rose bud dishcloth. I never conquer the afghan.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your work is absolutely breathtaking. Could you tell me what yarn you used for this


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry. I looked at the blanket again and answered my question.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful blanket ...never seen one with tulips


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Exquisitely done!! On my goodness, this is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Naturally Haven Merino


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

all I can say is your work is stunning.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> all I can say is your work is stunning.


Thank you


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazingly perfect! Great job!


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful pattern and wonderful knitting! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Agreed----lovely


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

How gorgeous, great job!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful blanket ! &#9829;


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Spectacular


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning blanket! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the blanket, and fantastic knitting


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it is absolutely beautiful


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
beautiful work


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

So beautiful and feminine! Really lovely


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful!
Very nice work!
Bravo


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it! Gorgeous.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the most beautiful blankets I've seen.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the most beautiful blankets I have seen


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness sakes alive!! What a gorgeous afghan!!! Your workmanship is flawless!?? Congrats to you and a big thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Lovely! Great work. I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## Mary Bell 62 (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. Looks your in business.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can you share the pattern? Or send it to me via pm? Would appreciate it. Have a new grandchild on the way and was looking for something special! Ths k you!


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Ae you able to share the pattern - I've never seen a baby blanket like this one


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is a beautiful blanket


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! That's just beautiful!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is really beautiful. Great job!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket ...never seen one with tulips


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

chickkie said:


> it is absolutely beautiful


I agree!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - that is beautiful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Love it! Very pretty.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice. Good job


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Carolyn Rose!Your work is fabulous,so very neat.Beautiful pattern and colour.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Just finished this for a lady.
> Pattern Fiber Trends CH-51
> http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket
> 
> ...


I love this pattern, it's beautiful. Well done. 
I must not buy any more patterns.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely work. You are a yarn artist.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I did this one and loved how it turned out, mine is in white, but yours in beige looks fantastic


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gor-geous!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!


Ditto


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's beautiful! You're very kind AND talented.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful blanket AND work! :thumbup:


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow so perfect and so pretty


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pattern, and your knitting shows it off to the utmost.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Exquisite. Looks nicer than the original posted in pattern.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

That is very beautiful and perfectly knitted!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern and superb knitting!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Without a doubt, the most stunning piece of workmanship. Just a beautiful blanket and testament to your abilities.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## mimamazzocchi (Jan 27, 2014)

Absolutely breathtaking...even if I knew how to knit, I couldn't imagine ever being able to make something so lovely!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is incredible! You do amazing work.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket! Your knitting is spectacular! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

exquisite!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and knitting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Just finished this for a lady.
> Pattern Fiber Trends CH-51
> http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket
> 
> ...


I'm curious how much would you charge for this outstanding afghan???
Would you be willing to make another one???


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh that is lovely!
I hope you saved a copy of the pattern for yourself.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,very pretty.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous.... Beautiful.... Love it. Well done.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Your work is incredible. I have marked this one as my next project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Can you share the pattern? Or send it to me via pm? Would appreciate it. Have a new grandchild on the way and was looking for something special! Ths k you!


Link for pattern with picture


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

T!his is beautiful--the work is exquisite


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

oooooooooo beautiful knitting! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Just love that pattern and the lovely work you did knitting it!!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice, great knitting


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so beautiful!! Really nice work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful great work you did an excellent job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite. How do you have time to post too? Thanks for the lovely pictures.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful. Would love to have the pattern for this to make my daughter.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Would love to have the pattern for this to make my daughter.


Pattern link with the picture


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful pattern and work


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful job.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow - you are soooo incredibly talented! This lady is getting something very special! You did a marvellous, perfect job!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I have come back to admire this blanket several times today. Thanks for posting the link to the pattern. I am making this as soon as the pattern arrives. It is beautiful work.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Just finished this for a lady.
> Pattern Fiber Trends CH-51
> http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket
> 
> ...


Love this so much... Even though I have lots of blanket patterns was going to buy it  but seems it only comes from USA and postage costs a small fortune  so I will just have to put it on my wish list


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning!! So elegant! Lovely work!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket!!!!


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> Love this so much... Even though I have lots of blanket patterns was going to buy it  but seems it only comes from USA and postage costs a small fortune  so I will just have to put it on my wish list


Maybe available throught your LYS as this cam originally from a wool shop here in New Zealand


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

If you follow the link it you can check to see if a lys carries the pattern instead of mailing from the US


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Maybe available throught your LYS as this cam originally from a wool shop here in New Zealand


If you follow the link it you can check to see if a lys carries the pattern instead of mailing from the US


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> If you follow the link it you can check to see if a lys carries the pattern instead of mailing from the US


Hi. Thanks for that but I don't know what a Lys is.

Unless it's a local yarn shop ?


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Maybe available throught your LYS as this cam originally from a wool shop here in New Zealand


Thank you. Do you mean a local wool shop here in the UK ?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. Thanks for that but I don't know what a Lys is.
> 
> Unless it's a local yarn shop ?


Yes, a local shop. They might sell the pattern locally.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! That blanket is stunning


----------



## Rherlih (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely incredible, and so is the choice of yarn.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

You did a BEAUTIFUL job knitting a great pattern.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Beautifully done.. this is a work of art.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. Thanks for that but I don't know what a Lys is.
> 
> Unless it's a local yarn shop ?


you can buy the pattern and download here:

http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51e-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket-pdf


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolinesol said:


> Love this so much... Even though I have lots of blanket patterns was going to buy it  but seems it only comes from USA and postage costs a small fortune  so I will just have to put it on my wish list


You can buy it and download here and not pay postage:

http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51e-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket-pdf


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## plasm27cas (Dec 26, 2013)

where did you get the pattern I would love to make one it is beautiful


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my!!!! It's stunningly perfect.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> You can buy it and download here and not pay postage:
> 
> http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch51e-tulips-rosebuds-baby-blanket-pdf


Thank you for that. It is different to the sites I saw.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh My! Well Done!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You are so kind and talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolinesol said:


> Thank you for that. It is different to the sites I saw.


I looked through their links (patterns) and found many that are download ready. I now have to figure out how many I want to pay for. Nice site. I was unaware of it prior to this post.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh WOW


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Really pretty. You did a great job. I am sure that she's happy she found you.


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely beautiful...

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought this and made this blanket and I downloaded the pattern from the website. I didn't get it mailed to me.


----------



## mlcopl2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just beautiful. Lace work is my next project..There is times I can't count past 5 stitches. Lol


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

ladystarshine said:


> I bought this and made this blanket and I downloaded the pattern from the website. I didn't get it mailed to me.


Thank. Yes I have now seen where I can buy it and down load it. Not sure I can bring myself to buy another blanket pattern at moment though as I seem to have loads !
Thanks again for you help.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh My Goodness--how beautiful.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its just perfect!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Love the knitting on this, good job! :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------

